# just wanted to share this inspiring quote



## noiselife (Oct 21, 2009)

"Never doubt that a small group of people can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has." - Margaret Mead


----------



## connerR (Oct 22, 2009)

inb4 massive thread about the efficiency of *insert movement here*.


----------



## wartomods (Oct 22, 2009)

that sentence of Margaret Mead, represents everything i am agaisnt for.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Oct 22, 2009)

"You measure a democracy by the freedom it gives its dissidents, not the freedom it gives its assimilated conformists." -Abbie Hoffman

and
"Civilization is the limitless multiplication of unnecessary necessities." 
-Mark Twain


----------



## wartomods (Oct 22, 2009)

"We love you in glacial ways"


----------



## connerR (Oct 22, 2009)

since we're quoting now...


...i love this speech. can't say i agree with much of anything that spiro agnew stood for but this speech was epic.




Spiro Agnew said:


> _Sometimes it appears that we're reaching a period when our senses and our minds will no longer respond to moderate stimulation. We seem to be reaching an age of the gross, persuasion through speeches and books is too often discarded for disruptive demonstrations aimed at bludgeoning the unconvinced into action. The young--and by this I'd don't mean any stretch of the imagination all the young, but I'm talking about those who claim to speak for the young--at the zenith of physical power and sensitivity, overwhelm themselves with drugs and artificial stimulants. Subtlety is lost, and fine distinctions based on acute reasoning are carelessly ignored in a headlong jump to a predetermined conclusion. Life is visceral rather than intellectual. And the most visceral practitioners of life are those who characterize themselves as intellectuals. Truth is to them revealed rather than logically proved. And the principal infatuations of today revolve around the social sciences, those subjects which can accommodate any opinion, and about which the most reckless conjecture cannot be discredited. Education is being redefined at the demand of the uneducated to suit the ideas of the uneducated. The student now goes to college to proclaim, rather than to learn. The lessons of the past are ignored and obliterated, and a contemporary antagonism known as "The Generation Gap." A spirit of national masochism prevails, encouraged by an effete core of impudent snobs who characterize themselves as intellectuals. _


----------

